# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  tira boca

## VANISH

quisiera saber como hacen los diferentes magos para introducir el tira boca en su boca o si comen algodon y demas.
agradeceria al que pudiera contestarme.


gracias

----------


## themagician

Tienes un cacho grande de algodón, y en el centro el tiraboca. Te metes un cacho de algodon, empalmas el tiraboca, y, al sacarte el algodón de la boca metes el rollo.

----------


## VANISH

muchas gracias magician

----------


## zimurk

yo lo hago con una servilleta:
tengo el tiraboca preparado en la servilleta y en un momento, luego de cortar pedacitos y ponerlos en la boca, me introdusco casi toda la servilleta, (ahi es cuando cargo el tira boca) toso un poco saco la servilleta de papel de laboca y comienzo con la produccion de papel.

----------


## ignoto

Yo utilizo un pedazo de papel de seda.
Un cacho de una de las hojas que utilicé para fabricárme las cintas de boca.

----------


## MANU_222

yo lo hago con una servilleta y le doy comienzo de la siguiente forma:
cuando yo iba a las cenas familiares y habia como comida , pollo con papas, o milanesa con papas fritas, me ponía muy furioso, porque desde ya, a mi no me gustan esas comidas, y como, no se iban a poner a hacer otra comida para mí solo, me la tenía q bancar, pero un día tome notas de este asunto y decidí comer el papel que me daban para limpiarme las manos,(es ahi cuando introdusco en la boca el tiraboca  en el centro de los papeles,)pero me daba cuenta de esta situación y esto e slo que ocurria (empieso con la fabricación del papel).
Espero que te haya servido.
Un saludo mágiko!

----------


## karlk

Yo incluso a veces la  e cargado con una copa que no sea transparente.
Haces ver que haces un gopito con el agua. Y despues de un momento. Haces ver que vomitas y empiezas a sacar la tira.
Salu2

----------


## Martin Almada

Podes tenerlo dentro de un papel de bombones (aca en arg, estan los BON-O-BON) qye son del tamaño de un tiraboca. le das uno real al niño y vos te cargas el tiraboca. Yo no lo uso, pero es una buena idea. Para mi, lo ideal es el algodon!

----------


## carlossicilia

yo salgo con el tira boca en el puño y hago desaparecer un pañuelo con el fp y finjo que me lo como entonces me atraganto desaparece el pañuelo y saco el tira boca al final cojo el rebullo del tira boca y saco el pañuelo

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

La idea de carlossicilia es buena nero yo lo que hago es rompe papeles de seda de color, despues "metermelos" en la boca producir la tira de colores y al final mojarlos y hacer una tormenta de papelitos.
Esto con musica queda muy bien.

----------


## nanocampos

Buena idea Alejandro!!!

Me estaba planteando cómo "enrutinar" varios juegos con papeles ycomo final para ellos me gusta la idea...

Si me permites la pregunta... ¿Qué música utilizas? ¿Cuánto tiempo dura?

Ya me contarás si te apetece.

Un abrazo.

----------


## pablo de oz

mi rutina era la siguiente...preguntaba a los niños..."saben que comen los magos"..."quien dijo caca de paloma?"..."no!!!....comemos algodón" (y ahi mostraba en mi mano un monton de algodon (por supuesto con carga de tiraboca)..."si si...tiene 10 vitamines 43 minerales con fibra y todo...(generañlmente en ese momento miraba a alguna señora del publico)...mire ella tambien va a probar (y le hacia el avionsito...), alquien quiere probar?!!!....(bueno imaginense....)muy bien el que este mejor sentado racion doble....(repartia , comia yo, repartia...)en un momento dejaba de hablar como si algo pasara en mi estomago (si la academia del oscar ubiera visto el numero...)....tira boca mediante, con aparicion de paloma final...etc, etc,.....

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

> Buena idea Alejandro!!!
> 
> Me estaba planteando cómo "enrutinar" varios juegos con papeles ycomo final para ellos me gusta la idea...
> 
> Si me permites la pregunta... ¿Qué música utilizas? ¿Cuánto tiempo dura?
> 
> Ya me contarás si te apetece.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Sobre la musica como es para cerras un espectaculo uso una musica que no se como se llama pero es la cancion de MEMORY, que es la que hizo Andrew Lloyd Webber.

La duracion es lo que se tarda en hacer todo eso. Yo empiezo despacio y sigo el ritmo de la musica.

Saludos

----------


## KEChU

Holas a todos los magos.
Soy bastante nuevo en esto. Generalmente busco aprender juegos de magia con cartas, pero estaba leyendo por acà (porque me pidieron un acto para el dia del niño, y gracias a Dios falta bastante...) y no sè què es un tiraboca, pero me gustarìa saber...
desde ya, muchas gracias.

----------


## ignoto

El mago mete los dedos en la boca y saca metros y metros de cinta de papel.

----------


## juanete

Muchas gracias a todos, he recopilado un montón de buenas ideas para darle un buen uso al tira boca grrraccias  :Lol:

----------


## javimental

En una servilleta, come un yogurt, y al ir a limpiarte la boca.....introduces la carga.....lo demas a tu imaginación.

----------


## juanete

y si no me gusta el yogurt :D ....lo realise conlo del alimento de los magos, el algodon y quedo muy buena ...nuevamente gracias muchachos  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## javimental

Si no te gusta el yourt, prueba con leche, batida de coco, horchata.......si no te queda bien, siempre estaras alimentado. :D

----------


## sacrone

lL del tiraboca esta genial lo que pasa es que a mi me da bastante dentera o tiricia segun se quiera decir, el echo de meterme un pedazo de algodon en la boca o un papel, que otras soluciones se os ocurren, lo que he leido por ahi de un vaso no esta mal pero no me termina de convencer. gracias a todos.

----------


## juanete

Ahora, si trabajas con palomas después de recoger todo el papel del suelo , lo juntas y realizas una buena aparición de palomas, en el mercado se encuentran buenos arneses para estos lindos pajaritos

----------


## miguelillo3000

Cuál es el momento mágico de este juego, la aparición de los colores, la cantidad de cinta o... Pienso que este juego va incresendo y "debe" tener un final un poquito más fuerte, como aparición de algo de la tira ...

Un saludo para todos...

----------


## rogelio

yo muchas veces saco el tira boca de mi manoy despues pongo luz negra, y hago una rutina con el d´lite (nose si esta bien escrito.

----------


## CharlyAstt

El tiraboca queda lindo cuando lo metes en alguna rutina, no me gusta mucho cuando lo haces solo... Yo me como la llema de un huevo jejej y de ahi saco todo el papel, haciendo aparecer una paloma  :Wink1:

----------


## apiza

Yo les pregunto a los niños. ¿A cuantos les gusta comer hamburguesas, a cuantos les gustan comer pizzas? Todos los niños contestan a mi, Y yo les digo a mi me gusta comer papel y entonces aprovecho y me como el papel de servilleta y presento el juego, posteriormente lo recojo y lo quemo para aparecer una paloma.

----------


## CharlyAstt

¿Como?, ¿lo quemas?

----------


## CharlyAstt

Al tiraboca se lo podria usar como final de un show??  y para no usar paloma, ahi alguna otra forma de terminar sin la aparicion de una paloma¿?

----------

